# Restoration Tips needed!!



## KrazyDog (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi!

I just picked up this Bike last week. It has lots of nicks on the paint (but no rust, scratches or dents). I do not know much about Colnago (or Bikes for that matter, I?m just a recreational rider but a Helluva handyman...lol ) and was thinking about restoring it a bit and was wondering if it would be worth my time and what, in your collective professional opions, should I change out, whats worth keeping and what should I watch out for?

Here is a laymans description of the Bike:

Colnago Super (not sure if it is a Touring or Racing - how can you tell?)
12 Speed
Mavic Wheels - Sprint Gipiemme
Brakes, Shifters and Cranks are all Campagnolo
Brakes marked with - Brev. Inter.
Front Crank marked with - Brev. <53>
Shifters just say Campagnolo, no other markings
Saddle is a Selle Royal "Shark"
Seat Post is Laprade 5R
Pedals - Look Arc Worlds

not sure how your supposed to measure the frame but this is how i did it:
from the top of the seat tube to where it connects to the crankshaft is 55cm
and the length of the cross tube is 53cm from where it connects to both vertical tubes.
On the crossbar next to the Colnago Super sticker are the initials MB stamped into both sides of the frame, not sure if that is relevant or not?

I took some pics and posted them here, Im not a photographer and the light was not the best but you get a pretty good idea what the bike looks like:

http://www.krazydogz.de/Bike/colnago.htm

Any help, suggestions or tips for restoring would be greatly appreciated!

PS: what would be the approx. value of the bike in its present state and one that is in mint condition (just so I can get an idea of how much I have/will invest/ed)

Thanks in advance,

PDV


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Can't help with any of your requests I'm afraid, but just wanted to say what a fantastic looking bike that is. Does it say anywhere on the frame what kind of material it is (well, steel obviously - Columbus SLX?).

Never seen a Colnago with an adjustable rear dropout (a la Look 381) like that. 

CC


----------



## KrazyDog (Nov 17, 2004)

Ce Cinquanta said:


> Can't help with any of your requests I'm afraid, but just wanted to say what a fantastic looking bike that is. Does it say anywhere on the frame what kind of material it is (well, steel obviously - Columbus SLX?).
> 
> Never seen a Colnago with an adjustable rear dropout (a la Look 381) like that.
> 
> CC


There´s a beatup looking sticker underneath the seat that says Columbus on there but not SLX and some Italian which I think says "reinforced tubing" or something along those lines. 

BTW: anyone know where I could pickup some new stickers? I talked to a buddy of mine who works in a body shop and he says he could paint it for me. 

Whats this "adjustable rear dropout" you mentioned? I really dont know that much about highend bikes and bike lingo, like I call them brakes not calibers and shifters not derailers, but Im learning...  

Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions for me, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*cONTACT jIM cUNNINGHAM*

at CyclArt in Vista CA, those guys know how to restore.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Colnago Super*

I'd guess it's mid 70's-early 80's but not earlier. Clamp-on front derailleur, cables going under the BB vs. on top and top tube brake cable housing with two guides are what I'm basing this on. I'd guess, despite the size of the frame which looks like a 58 or 59, that it's built with Columbus SL. Rear derailleur is Super Record as is the crank and seat post, at least based on the rings assuming they're original although the calipers look like Nuovo Record as they have the old style flat QR and block rather than script letter. Also, the rear spacing appears to be 126mm based on the freewheel which apprears to be 6 cogs. The adjustable rear drop outs were a feature used on Colnago's steel frames up until the mid-late 90's. Personally, I wouldn't bother restoring it as the condition appears to be quite good.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

By 'adjustable rear dropout' (sorry for the jargon  ), I mean there's a screw in the slot where the rear wheel axle goes, so you can adjust how far the axle goes into the slot. This is good for those who area really finicky about set up, but otherwise a bit of a pain...

Just an odd thing to see on a frame like that.

Otherwise I concur with boney - it's in really good condition - if it all works well, why restore it? The only thing I'd suggest is please take that horrible looking little pump off the frame....

CC


----------

